#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 螳螂寄生蟲『鐵線蟲』

## 沃飛爾

*螳螂寄生蟲『鐵線蟲』*

帶著兩把大鐮刀的威武螳螂，其實深受寄生蟲的困擾
*鐵線蟲爬出螳螂體外Ing*


螳螂的天敵以鳥類、爬蟲類為主，另有一種鐵線蟲會以螳螂為寄主，鐵線蟲的一生和螳螂有著糾纏難解的關係，由於鐵線蟲的寄生，使得許多螳螂往往未能等到產卵便死亡了，而更多的情況是螳螂和鐵線蟲同歸於盡。

        在夏末，我們很容易在水池邊找到淹死的螳螂，這正是鐵線蟲的傑作。
鐵線蟲是一種線性寄生蟲，成蟲的體長約３０到１００公分，外表呈細繩狀，幼蟲棲息在河流、池塘或水溝內，成蟲則寄生在螳螂體內

       鐵線蟲進到水中後的鐵線蟲行動非常緩慢，也不再進食，牠會產下數萬個卵於水草或石頭上，卵在水中孵化。
當鐵線蟲被水棲昆蟲取食後，就開始行寄生生活，例如：孑孓、水蠆吃進鐵線蟲的卵後，鐵線蟲即在他們體內孵化寄生
當這些孑孓、水蠆羽化成蚊子、蜻蜓，且剛好又被螳螂捕食，此時鐵線蟲便可進入螳螂腹中繼續發育，直到成熟。如此週而復始，鐵線蟲的生命就在宿主、水蠆、孑孓的關係中循環不已，生生不息。

        在九、十月的時候，當螳螂腹部內的鐵線蟲成熟時，必須要回到水中完成產卵的最後任務，這時鐵線蟲會驅使螳螂尋找水源並跳入水中淹死，這樣牠才有機會進入水中，若螳螂未能及時找到水池或池塘，鐵線蟲仍會鑽出，但會乾死在陸地上，而螳螂也因腹部受傷而死亡

*這是一堆已爬出體外的鐵線蟲*


*鐵線蟲跑出螳螂體外的過程*
 <object classid='clsid :Very Happy: 27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' codebase='http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0' id='vlog4345232' width='450' height='338'><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='movie' value='http://myvlog.im.tv/?id=4345232&mid=1434386&MemberID=&inIMTV=Y&album=0&playnext=0' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><embed src='http://myvlog.im.tv/?id=4345232&mid=1434386&MemberID=&inIMTV=Y&album=0&playnext=0' quality='high' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' name='vlog4345232' allowScriptAccess='always' allowFullScreen='true' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='450' height='338'></embed></object>


鐵線蟲是一直循環在螳螂生命裡的一種寄生蟲
有時當看到肚子巨大到異常的螳螂，基本上裡面都有鐵線蟲
因為鐵線蟲是螳螂的專屬寄生蟲（但偶爾也會出現在蝗蟲、蟋蟀身上）

但對人類無害，只是會覺得他噁心而已


相關生態部落格介紹
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/isu-petho...e?mid=918&sc=1

http://blog.xuite.net/ymsbigdavid/love01/12563070

台北木柵動物園研究報告
http://www.zoo.gov.tw/cons/bulletin/20_03.pdf

----------


## 迷龍

也會出現在蟋蟀上....

那被寄生的蟋蟀再被蜥蜴吃掉的話，蜥蜴會不會出事阿？？

我希望不會啊啊啊   囧"

----------


## 佛烈克斯

好噁...

尤其是一堆鐵線蟲那裡...

我正在吃東西啊嘎嘎!!

不要!我不是在吃髮菜啊~(遮臉)

----------


## 狂飆小狼

放到水裡從螳螂身體跑出來那幕好經典阿  )))爆
那種蟲好長說....
沒仔細看........好多電線阿~!!!!!  (嚇)

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 也會出現在蟋蟀上....
> 
> 那被寄生的蟋蟀再被蜥蜴吃掉的話，蜥蜴會不會出事阿？？
> 
> 我希望不會啊啊啊   囧"


應該不會吧
因為這一個寄生循環是在昆蟲間進行的

 鐵線蟲（產卵在水中）---> 孑孒  --->水簺--->蜻蜓或蚊子--->螳螂

雖然也有在蟋蟀或蝗蟲體內發現（大部分還是以螳螂為主要寄生對象），但這還是屬於在昆蟲間的寄生循環

應該是不會進到其他生物體的啦（有的話早就有發現了）

....................................
話說這螳螂還真厲害，這麼大一個生物體寄生在體內，竟然還可以存活到鐵線蟲出來之前
還真是厲害阿

還有鐵線蟲在產卵前還能控制不喝水的螳螂（螳螂通常從獵物裡獲取水份）
因為體內有隻大蟲蟲在控制腦袋，而口渴飛向水源地找水喝，然後爆肚而亡

 :onion_35:  還真是恐怖

----------


## 好喝的茶

怎麼我覺得螳螂當時在大便……(對著飛爾噴茶)(喂)

這麼說，大部分螳螂都不會自然死亡，都會被鐵線蟲害死嘍？(汗)

嗯，自然環境真是很美妙呢，覺得鐵線蟲很可愛OWO(被打)

----------


## 沄详

恩感覺上了一課
感謝您題供影片...
沒看過還以為那是鐵線~
老實說我以前也看過...
那隻螳螂已經死了那隻蟲從肚子裡爬出來
那隻母螳螂應該說命大吧~
人類讓她多了60%活下去的機率~那人真好

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

上了寶貴的一課～
只是看到那種蟲蟲好噁喔～

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 怎麼我覺得螳螂當時在大便……(對著飛爾噴茶)(喂）


*阿阿阿～  （嚴重二度燙傷）*

繼上次惡搞『好喝的茶』
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=43920
被減　*65535HP*　的傷害  之後燙傷還沒好，又在被燙一次....XD

 .................................
便便？

要是便到一半跑出一隻比身體還大的東西會嚇死吧
依比例簡直就是人痾出一條 成熟的*巨蟒 森蚺*一樣....



 :onion_63:  *驚死人！*

----------


## 呆虎鯨

沃飛爾這真是太帥了啊！
　　鐵線蟲ＸＤ＂
　　看到後面其實也滿反胃的，堪稱經典畫面。

　　蟲類真的很神奇阿＝ˇ＝＋

----------


## tsume

為什麼我覺得很可愛(!?)

嘛
螳螂當然很可憐阿
可我真的很喜歡寄生蟲...(死

從不知道螳螂也有寄生蟲
蟲跑出來後
螳螂肚子變得好小冏"""

----------


## Ken2

爪爪你喜歡寄生蟲囧！！！（筆記（喂

在下又學到新的東西了哦！！
感謝沃飛爾的無私提供/

話說這類昆蟲還挺可怕的囧，會控制寄生主的腦袋阿囧！！



> 雖然也有在蟋蟀或蝗蟲體內發現（大部分還是以螳螂為主要寄生對象），但這還是屬於在昆蟲間的寄生循環 
> 應該是不會進到其他生物體的啦


或許是因爲動物型的生物對於此昆蟲有足夠的抵抗力
或是胃酸關係吧，因爲是通過喂食轉移寄生主
再來他要怎樣控制體型那麽大的生物呢？這樣就會達不到在水邊產卵的條件了
再者....他要怎樣鑽出動物的身體呢？（肚子突然有一個長型條狀的東西爬出來很嚇人的（噴

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 再來他要怎樣控制體型那麽大的生物呢？（噴


其實多種小型生物的寄生蟲都會控制寄主的腦袋

之前國家地理就有介紹，有一種蝸牛的寄生蟲，當蝸牛被寄生後，蟲子成熟時會控制蝸牛往顯眼的地方移動

然後蟲子會一直在蝸牛的眼柄閃動引起鳥類啄食
然後這些被鳥吃掉的蟲，體內的卵會隨著糞便掉到葉子上，等蝸牛爬過後，再次回到蝸牛的體內
（*就飛爾所察的資料上說，目前這種寄生蟲台灣有出沒*）
但一直查不到他的真正名字

*眼柄部位是寄生蟲*


*國家地理的影片*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWB_COSUXMw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWB_COSUXMw&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

............................................................
也有生活在佛羅里達溼地的一種鯽魚寄生蟲

一般魚當看到有光影的異常變化時，會往陰影處躲
但被寄生的魚反而會移到光影處被鳥吃

當這些被寄生的魚被吃掉後，蟲卵會隨鳥糞排到水中，再次寄生其他魚類

...............................................
「刀狀肝吸蟲」
則以蝸牛為第一宿主，螞蟻為第二宿主，牛羊等草食性哺乳類動物為最終宿主。蝸牛吃到帶蟲卵的糞便後，會將孵化的幼蟲以黏液包起，排出體外。口渴的螞蟻吃掉黏液，成為新宿主。寄生蟲繼而入侵宿主腦部，命令螞蟻於晚上爬到草葉末端，等候牛羊吃草時被連帶吞下。如果任務失敗，洗腦狀態會在日出後解除，避免宿主被曬死，到入黑才重新啟動。

*國家地理影片*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lGSUU3E9ZoM&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lGSUU3E9ZoM&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
大意是說這些被寄生的螞蟻會反常往高處爬，然後這些螞蟻會隨著草被牛吃掉，然後回到牛的體內
........................
國家地理之前有專門介紹這一類會控制腦袋的寄生蟲
有興趣的可以去翻一翻
『寄生蟲』

----------


## 呆虎鯨

哇靠⊙Ａ⊙

　　這可以出一系列恐怖故事了（炸）
　　像是蝸牛的那個我就有看過恐怖故事

　　當那種寄生蟲寄生在人體的時候～～

　　噁～～

　　ＯＴＺ

----------


## 阿翔

其實蟲蟲本來沒有問題，
他是因天性驅使而這樣做的，
他也只是想生存。
不過說實的，翔也不喜歡他們的生存方式，
但「控制思想」這個看起來太帥了，
小小的蟲子居然有這個能力！

轉帖：
http://shad0w_dancer.mysinablog.com/...icleId=1707152
從五十年代電影《天外奪命花》到近年的電子遊戲《生化危機》第四、五集，寄生生物將宿主變成傀儡任其操縱，一直是科幻故事的熱門題材。
但，控制思想的寄生蟲，在現實中確實存在。

例如，以草蜢及蟋蟀等昆蟲為宿主的「馬毛蟲」，在生命週期的最後階段，需要回到水中生活與繁殖。因此寄生蟲在宿主體內成熟後，會入侵其腦部，發出跳水自殺的命令。當宿主落到水中，寄生蟲便破體而出。

另外，俗稱「綠環育囊」的寄生蟲，以蝸牛為中間宿主，雀鳥為最終宿主。蝸牛吃到帶蟲卵的糞便後，半透明的身體內會孕育出色彩斑斕的管狀物，內含無數寄生蟲。管狀物進佔蝸牛的左右觸鬚後不斷蠕動，偽裝成肥美的毛蟲，吸引雀鳥。寄生蟲繼而入侵宿主腦部，命令蝸牛爬到空曠之處，增加成為雀鳥點心的機會。

新聞更有人類吃了有蟲的魚，
要「開刀取蟲」！><
轉帖：
http://share.youthwant.com.tw/sh?do=D&id=61004497
台 灣 桃 園 縣 八 德 市 一 名 三 十 九 歲 男 子 ， 日 前 因 吃 淡 水 大 肚 魚 魚 生 ， 出 現 腹 痛 、 嘔 吐 等 症 狀 。 醫 生 替 他 開 刀 ， 結 果 在 腹 腔 腸 子 內 取 出 三 條 七 厘 米 長 的 馬 毛 蟲 ， 並 把 寄 生 蟲 送 往 化 驗 。 
因 吃 魚 生 致 病 的 男 子 姓 徐 ， 在 春 節 時 獲 親 戚 送 贈 十 幾 條 新 鮮 的 淡 水 大 肚 魚 。 他 用 米 酒 浸 魚 、 再 抹 鹽 ， 製 成 魚 生 ， 與 家 人 在 晚 餐 時 一 起 享 用 。 三 個 小 時 後 ， 有 四 人 腹 痛 、 嘔 吐 ， 其 中 一 人 幾 乎 休 克 ， 於 是 緊 急 入 院 就 醫 。 

腹 痛 求 醫 開 刀 取 3 蟲 
主 診 醫 生 最 初 懷 疑 徐 患 上 盲 腸 炎 ， 於 是 馬 上 替 其 動 手 術 ， 但 在 開 刀 後 發 現 其 闌 尾 正 常 ， 卻 在 腹 腔 內 腸 子 間 看 到 有 三 條 寄 生 蟲 在 蠕 動 。 醫 生 馬 上 將 寄 生 蟲 取 出 ， 證 實 為 主 要 附 生 在 昆 蟲 身 上 的 馬 毛 蟲 。 專 家 稱 ， 淡 水 魚 在 髒 水 吃 了 寄 生 蟲 後 又 被 人 生 吃 下 去 ， 才 會 出 現 在 人 體 內 ， 只 能 透 過 手 術 取 出 。 
台 灣 《 蘋 果 日 報 》

另外「馬毛蟲」*（其實是不是就是鐵線蟲？）*也有短片：
http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=10013

----------


## GOOSE

感覺好棒[?

學到好多知識XD

控制腦的蟲蟲超強的啦

----------

